# NZ SAS Killed in 19 Aug 11 Attack on Kabul British Council Office



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2011)

> A member of the NZSAS has been killed during an exchange of gunfire in Kabul today (Friday).
> 
> The trooper was responding to an attack by insurgents on the British Council offices in Kabul with elements of the Afghan Crisis Response Unit when he was shot in the chest by an insurgent. He died en route to hospital.
> 
> ...


News release, 19 Aug 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2011)

> The NZSAS trooper who died during the insurgent attack in Kabul in Friday was Corporal Doug Grant, NZSAS.
> 
> CPL Grant died when he was hit by a bullet fired by an insurgent during the attack.
> 
> ...


NZDF news release, 22 Aug 11


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Aug 2011)

Condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Cpl Grant.  Rest easy, Kiwi.


----------

